# [V] Gigabyte GTX 460 1024 MB



## bruchpilot94 (27. Juni 2011)

Hier der Link:

Gigabyte Nvidia Geforce GTX 460 1024 MB (OVP + Rechnug dabei) in Niedersachsen - Tostedt | PC-Zubehör & Software | eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## bruchpilot94 (4. Juli 2011)

Verkauft!


----------

